# Peanut butter in burnt chili



## moonrabbit (Apr 1, 2016)

Just had to share, for anyone that has ever scorched a pot of chili. I was helping the littlest kids clean up for dinner last night and suddenly.. that smell 

I quickly poured the chili off into another pot and I was freaking out, 9 hungry people and the chili had that bitter aftertaste and burnt smell to it. Desperate, I went on Google and found people saying peanut butter would get it out. So I tried it and YES chili saved! I tried it first in my own bowl before serving, a teaspoon did the trick, so I just added a teaspoon into every bowl as I served it, mixed it in really good, nobody noticed and they ate seconds so it was a total lifesaver! Yay for peanut butter!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Who'd a thunk it??? Thanks for sharing, and welcome to the forum!


----------

